# Quick, Quick!!! Snail or fish eggs??



## braykbeat (Jul 10, 2009)

I was wondering if you could take a look at the attached photo and let me know if they are snail or fish eggs...I have noticed I suddenly got some snails a couple weeks ago. If they're fish eggs, I'm fine, but I don't want my tank to become overrun by snails! I have harlequin rasboras, black skirt tetras a bristlenose pleco, clown pleco, and some cory cats too... Can you please let me know? 

Thanks,
b


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Cory eggs. Snail eggs are often in a mass, ususally covered in jelly Expect the rasboras, tetras and the cories to snack on the eggs if they find them.


----------



## grumbleguts (Jan 23, 2017)

Yep definitely fish. Most likely cory, snail eggs are deposited encased in jelly, you will see the jelly quite clearly even though it is the same clear transparency of the water.


----------

